# Saddlebreds for endurance?? My dream



## Mallory Prokopuk (Dec 15, 2018)

I would love to know everyones thoughts on saddlebreds for endurance. My dream is to rehab abused saddlebreds used as buggy horses by the Amish. Most of these rescues would not be considered competitive in the traditional sense for my breed but I would love to try to go endurance on one over time. any thoughts?


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I don't see why a sound saddlebred couldn't do endurance.


I am lucky enough to ride a national show horse mare who does wonderfully on trail.


----------



## Mallory Prokopuk (Dec 15, 2018)

I guess its just that I am just starting to do my research in earnest and everything I see is about Arabians etc... I have been riding Saddlebreds in the show ring for 30 years and have never heard of anyone doing anything other than showing. About 20 years ago I saw a saddlebred being jumped but thats about it to frank.

I guess I am more curious whether people think that a Saddlebred would have the body type and composition to be somewhat competitive. They are so athletic, but with all their front action would that hinder them in a endurance race?


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Mallory Prokopuk said:


> I guess its just that I am just starting to do my research in earnest and everything I see is about Arabians etc... I have been riding Saddlebreds in the show ring for 30 years and have never heard of anyone doing anything other than showing. About 20 years ago I saw a saddlebred being jumped but thats about it to frank.
> 
> I guess I am more curious whether people think that a Saddlebred would have the body type and composition to be somewhat competitive. They are so athletic, but with all their front action would that hinder them in a endurance race?


They don't all have that huge trot. And I know my mare would be great in endurance but she hates trail. But stamina wise.....she'd do great. I see no reason not to start conditioning and see how it goes. Nobody said they had to WIN the Tevis or Quilty, just get in good enough condition to make it through.


----------



## gottatrot (Jan 9, 2011)

I've heard about Saddlebreds being used in endurance. Many are suitable. I've also ridden Saddlebreds and crosses on trails.









The question would be if ones discarded by the Amish would be suitable, since they often are lame or old. They would tend to keep the younger ones that are staying sound with hard work. 
If you wanted to find a younger prospect and one that had not been shod for the show ring long enough to ruin the shock absorption properties of the hooves, I'd think it very possible to have a good endurance horse.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

My friend did a few 50’s with her ASB gelding. He had 2 problems: he was so tall that the wooded trails were usually not limbed up high enough,lol, and he had trouble keeping cool, so pulsing down took longer than it should. He was very fit, and a real joy to ride! 

She was his breeder and trainer, so she knew exactly how he had been treated. 

I have a National Show Horse mare that is a decent back of the pack endurance mare. 

I would not set my heart on finding a buggy horse sound enough for long distance. You should be prepared to spen d many $$$ on x-rays! Those bones are so remodeled from that road work, and their shoeing is usually not the best. I have a retired Morgan buggy horse here....I adore him, but it took me several YEARS to get his feet right.


----------



## lsdrider (Jun 27, 2012)

Saddlebred for endurance? Yes!

Rehabing a used buggy horse for endurance? Not so much.

Sound buggy horses bring good money. OK buggy horses bring OK money. If the Amish don't want it there's a reason. Any of those reasons disqualify it as an endurance horse.


----------

